

Meet Google Helpouts - The Amazon.com of the Information Economy - lucasdailey
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/24/meet-helpouts-googles-secret-plan-to-bring-live-video-commerce-to-local-businesses/

======
lucasdailey
Ok, not only is this an awesome idea, but I wireframed basically the identical
thing; I called it Google Advice.
[http://happyemergency.tumblr.com/post/54216044989/google-
adv...](http://happyemergency.tumblr.com/post/54216044989/google-advice-the-
trillion-dollar-marketplace-for)

Similar, no?

